# Gun Rack



## hanau (Sep 10, 2010)

I had an individual contact me and requested a Gun Rack that I make.

He requested it to be made from Cocobolo and I have never really worked with Cocobolo before.

 Found out it doesn't like braids good thing I tried on a scrape piece before trying on the finished rack bent the heck out of it.

I found johnm here on the website that sells Cocobolo. We talked and this is the wood he sent me. Well packaged and fast shipping.

(sorry for the crappy pic, taken with a cell phone)







 I got excited and had to get to work on it. Used a spray sanding sealer and Lacquer finish on it>

The finished product (taken with camera but i still am bad picture taker)


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 10, 2010)

That is beautiful.  He has great cocobolo.  I've been turning quite a bit of it lately and have developed sensitivity to it.  My eyes get puffy and I sneeze a lot.  Won't stop me from turning it, I just started using the DC and a mask.  I love the wood.


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 10, 2010)

Johnm is the man. I get a lot of wood from him and have never been disappointed. The rack looks stunning. The finish really popped the grain on the wood. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## robutacion (Sep 10, 2010)

hanau said:


> I had an individual contact me and requested a Gun Rack that I make.
> 
> He requested it to be made from Cocobolo and I have never really worked with Cocobolo before.
> 
> ...



Nicely done and excellent finish.  The wood certainly gives it the wow... factor!

Just curious about the dimensions of this gun rack, it looks a little too low for rifles and shotguns...!

Cheers
George


----------



## hanau (Sep 10, 2010)

robutacion said:


> hanau said:
> 
> 
> > I had an individual contact me and requested a Gun Rack that I make.
> ...


It is for handguns.

Here is the rifles


----------



## robutacion (Sep 10, 2010)

hanau said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > hanau said:
> ...



Thanks hanau,

I've thought so...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Man that is gorgeous wood!
Is that from a plan or your own design? I am setting a gunsmith shop on the side and am trying to figure out ways to display some of my work.


----------



## hanau (Sep 10, 2010)

The rifle rack is my design and the pistol rack is a mix of someone else and mine.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW! So is that just a felt type material that is glued on? with what?


----------



## hanau (Sep 11, 2010)

Jmhoff10500 said:


> WOW! So is that just a felt type material that is glued on? with what?



Yes It is 3M spray adhesive.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 11, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## hanau (Sep 11, 2010)

The guy I was building this for liked it but really didn't want one with all the grain. So i am going to need to get another piece of wood like the one on the right side of the first pic from johnm.

Don't think I will have much trouble selling this one when I list it.


----------

